# Instrument cluster problems/swap need help please



## Mk1TT4me (May 14, 2017)

Hi all,

I've got an Mk1 225 52 plate Audi TT in aviator grey which has a blown instrument cluster (odemeter reads 999999 as a result of a backward jump start). It was sent off for repair and sent back as un repairable due to a component failing that could not be rectified by them.

When I received the unit back It would not work in my car as the immobiliser would keep killing the engine leaving the immobiliser light flashing and beeping. In looking closely although it is the same cluster I sent to the repair shop, the cluster is from 2004 which is obviously younger that's my 2002 which means it had previously been replaced. I imagine the repair shop must have flashed the cluster and cleared the pin transferred to it for my vehicle.

I have now ordered/received a second hand cluster same serial number etc which I want to code to my car and am in need of programming to match to my car (I imagine using vag tacho and vagcom) the problem is I have neither and am hoping for some guidance to get this sorted as keen to get this fixed.

Has anyone done this before or encountered anything similar. I'm not sure if the original cluster is required for this process (cluster pin) or if it can be pulled from the ecu via vag tacho or similar software.

Can someone point me in the right direction as want this baby back on the road.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mk1TT4me (May 14, 2017)

Hi,

Can anybody lend their knowledge on this please?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Adding your location may help others to point you towards some one that can help.


----------



## Mk1TT4me (May 14, 2017)

Very true, I'm based in Streatham vale sw16 London. Apologies my first post.

Appreciate any assistance.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I had a lot of problems getting a later cluster pin to match it to my ecu on my 2002 tt.

Eventually I took it to http://www.4rings.co.uk in Dartford who did it for me with their VAG equipment.

Only thing I could help you with is getting the car running but you'd still need to get the car to them to code the cluster and then drive to me to re-enable the immobiliser

Email me if you want details [email protected]


----------



## Mk1TT4me (May 14, 2017)

Thanks wak appreciate your input.


----------



## Goose2000 (Apr 16, 2017)

There was a short section in 'wheeler dealers' (when they did a coupe 1.8 225) where they sent off an instrument cluster for refurb. Can't remember where it went but may be worth a look. :?


----------



## Mk1TT4me (May 14, 2017)

I did mate. Sent it to them and they killed my first cluster 

I'm gonna go with waks idea and hopefully should get it sorted soon.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

if you can find someone who can read and clone the EEPROM chip from your original cluster and then dump it into the replacement one you should be golden

maybe call around car locksmiths or maybe even computer repairs or something like that

see if they have the hardware which is a SOIC 8 chip reader. they will also need the software too


----------



## Mk1TT4me (May 14, 2017)

Thanks ianpgonzaga,

Only problem I can really see is that the cluster that came with the car is not the original and so now that it's been flashed back to original settings by the repair centre it now has lost the pin programmed to it from the original cluster...

If it was the original then I would be very confident but just not sure if without the original cluster if it can be done....

I'm going to take it to the place wak suggested and see if they can do it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mk1TT4me (May 14, 2017)

So no joy in getting the cluster replaced unfortunately.

Was recommended by the good people at 4rings to replace the ECU with the cluster which will remove the need for coding. If I do this does the serial numbers need to match the current one or is this a redundant point when replacing the ECU?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Explain to me exactly what has happened in simple terms.

I have the tools to read and write the TT cluster.

I can also tell you the login code of the cluster after reading the cluster, and can manually write new mileage or zero the dash.

Are you following the ross tech procedure 100% for the immo2/3 cluster you have?

You can pull the old skc code from the engine ecu really easy. 
The new cluster login code should of been supplied to you.


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

As you can see I can back up my claims of being capable  
Down to 0, up to 1000 for giggles.


----------



## Mk1TT4me (May 14, 2017)

Hey GT

YEAH I have tried with two people now both did it the ross tech method and failed unfortunately.

I sent the old cluster back but the problem is that no one seems to be able to pull the pins to get them to sync even with the correct software. I'm thinking just swapping the cluster with the ECU may solve the coding issue but not sure of the process of switch it out I.e if the serial needs to match original or if the ecu will need coding.


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

With these systems, The pin is matched in the engine ecu.

If you can get the pin from the engine ecu you then have your current (old) pin for that part of the login swap procedure.

You can use vag kcan commander 2.5 to get the pin from the engine ecu.
DO NOT USE this tool to write the cluster or you will corrupt it.

If you can send the cluster to me, I can read the (new) pin for you and send it back

You then have both pins required to swap clusters in


----------



## Mk1TT4me (May 14, 2017)

So has anyone swapped out ecu from mk1 tt?


----------



## Mk1TT4me (May 14, 2017)

So does anyone know if when replacing the ecu with it's matching cluster if I need to program anything other than the keys of course. I've never swapped an ecu before and be grateful for any help


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

easiest thing to do here would be to defeat the IMMO off of the ecu

ecu talks w/cluster & vice versa

cluster talks w/keys

to adapt the keys you should have instructions in your manual
to add the IMMO function to the keys (if the keys are new that is) you will need to program the RFID chip via VCDS


----------



## Cartronix (Jul 17, 2019)

*Hi all! We are a company called Cartronix based in Hampshire who actually repair these clusters with a next day turn around by post or a drop in service where we can also remove and refit the cluster from the car. As many of you may already know the Audi TT clusters are prone to fail, whether you have LCD display issues, faulty gauges (most commonly fuel and temp) and a flickering/flashing cluster or 99999 showing in the mileage display we can help!

We fully test the cluster before and after the repair and also give you a limetime warranty with our work!

Don't hesitate to get in contact for more info, if you would like your cluster repaired we will also give you a £10 discount! Just quote the code #TTFORUM10*


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Cartronix said:


> *Hi all! We are a company called Cartronix based in Hampshire who actually repair these clusters with a next day turn around by post or a drop in service where we can also remove and refit the cluster from the car. As many of you may already know the Audi TT clusters are prone to fail, whether you have LCD display issues, faulty gauges (most commonly fuel and temp) and a flickering/flashing cluster or 99999 showing in the mileage display we can help!
> 
> We fully test the cluster before and after the repair and also give you a limetime warranty with our work!
> 
> Don't hesitate to get in contact for more info, if you would like your cluster repaired we will also give you a £10 discount! Just quote the code #TTFORUM10*


Hi, Nice to have the contact. 8) 
You have been on the TTF list of dashpod repairers for many years. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------

